# [icône voyant de charge avec éclair]



## double mike (18 Mai 2003)

L'affichage de la batterie sur le bureau est erratique.
Dans la barre de réglage, il est souvent signalé mais pas toujours que la baie de gauche est vide alors qu'il y a une batterie neuve (PowerBook 233 Wall Street acheté d'occasion). L'icône voyant de charge en haut  est soit rayé, soit assorti d'un éclair ; c'est un risque de court circuit ? ; quel peut en être la cause ? (décharge complète ?) Y a t il un danger en particulier pour les  enfants ?
Merci de vos réponses


----------

